# 22Hornet vs 223



## blong (Mar 1, 2007)

I have been watching the forums on fur friendly cals. and ive not seen much on the 22 hornets.Inow use a savage 243 and22 mag.I hunt mn.
Mostly wooded areas , whith few shots over 150 yrds.From what ive seen my 243 is over kill and my 22mag is alittle light.Im leaning towards the hornet. Keeping my 243 for other options.
I would like some feed back on this. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The .243 is over kill? How many coyotes have you killed with it?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

The .243 is a great coyote caliber. Not overkill at all. It will be for fox though.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Based on past experience, you are on the right track. I would stick with the fur friendly cals such as .17 up through the .22 cals. The drawback of the Hornet (from what I have heard and read) is inherent accuracy. I shoot a .17, a .223 and a .220 Swift Improved. To me the Swift is great plenty - especially for shots under 150 yds. The .243 (in my opinion) is as you stated - overkill. Good luck.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

If you are shooting 80 gr bullets out of a 243 and you want to save fur, I'd say that's a little to much. If all you want is dead coyotes thats a great caliber.
A 220 Swift AI has to be going 4000 fps in first gear. I've owned a few Swifts, they can put a nice sized hole in a coyote at 10 yards or 310 yards, great old caliber though.
The little Hornet has been around a long time and is a fur saver, but don't push it's range. Same could be said about the 218 Bee. I had one once.... stupid me I sold it. Any of the centerfire .17s would do good on pelts.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The inherent accuracy problem of the 22 Hornet is no longer true. When first on the scene with yesterdays powders and solid lead bullets accuracy was a problem, depending on what one called accuracy. With the powders used today and better bullets that problem does not exist as long as you keep in mind the Hornet is pretty much a 200 yard gun. I have a Ruger 22 Hornet that I really love to shoot and as long as I do my part 1-1 & 1/2 inch groups are no problem at 100 yards. Now having said that, unless you reload I would not recommend the 22 Hornet as the cost of ammo is ridiculous high. Around 25-30 dollars a box of 50. If however you decide on the Hornet I strongly recommend you get into reloading. Just reloading 300-400 rounds of Hornet will pay for the cost of your reloading equipment and then some.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

gohon pretty much voiced my opinion for me. i loved my hornet, most accurate gun i ever owned, but you do pretty much have to reload for it. i tried every factory load available, and couldnt get anything under 1.5" at 100. ive been told, and it seems to be true, that they cut sloppy chambers on hornets. if you get one, neck size only, and seat your bullets out to about .05" from the lands. mine wasnt terribly picky, but it did shoot winchester cases a little better, and hornady bullets had a slight advantage over others. on the other hand, i did trade my hornet for a 223, because i hated coughing up $30 a box for stuff that didnt shoot when i didnt have time to load for it. with all the varieties of 223 out there its not hard to find something that works for you, for about half the price of hornets. i love my 223, and ill probably never get rid of it, and i still get tears in my eyes when i think of my hornet in somebody elses hands, so either one is a good choice.


----------

